# ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits!



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*PAP-Parts.com* is proud to announce the release of our newest product!
Now you can match your Touareg's front windows to the factory-tinted rear windows! Llumar, known worldwide for their premium window film, has developed a perfect match for VW's green/black window tint. Our EXCLUSIVE kit includes pre-cut tint for the left and right front door windows and is designed for DIY or professional application. Please check local laws regarding window tint.
Helps keep interior temperatures down while reducing UV-related interior damage.
Visible Light Transmission: 35%
Total Solar Energy Rejection: 35%
Visible Light Reflection: 7%
Ultra-Violet Light Rejection: 99%
*Touareg Front Window Tint Kit - Click to Order - $54.95* 
*Our website, PAP-Parts.com is fully functional and secure and you can place orders there 24/7* by Visa, Mastercard, Discover or American Express. We can accept Paypal, too, but prefer the confidence/user protection afforded with credit card companies. Our warehouse is packed to the brim with in-stock items (13,000+ part numbers on the shelf!), so most of our orders ship the same business day you place your order!


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! ([email protected])*

anyone try this yet?


----------



## baisee00 (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! (Lunker)*

We have. It's a perfect cut and a perfect color match. We had a local tint place install it for us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! (Lunker)*

We've sold dozens and dozens of these kits since we started carrying them last summer with excellent results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! (baisee00)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! ([email protected])*

I'm willing to try it if I can read the install instructions/methods first...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! (DCC)*

Shoot me a fax number in a PM and I'll send over a copy of the instructions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! ([email protected])*


----------



## mistermo (Mar 5, 2007)

*Is this something a rookie could install w/ professional looking results? -nm-*

Is this something a rookie could install? w/ professional looking results?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Is this something a rookie could install w/ professional looking results? -nm- (mistermo)*

If you're not experienced, I would suggest you practice with some cheap tint first. The term "rookie" can be interpreted many ways


----------



## bad_monkey_racing (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Is this something a rookie could install w/ prof ... ([email protected])*

Ordered mine last week. (Showed up in less than 2 days!)
I post some pics when I get them installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Is this something a rookie could install w/ prof ... (bad_monkey_racing)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: Is this something a rookie could install w/ prof ... ([email protected])*

Are these 'pre-cut' at the Lumar factory or are they kits put together by a tint shop?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Is this something a rookie could install w/ prof ... (DCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCC* »_Are these 'pre-cut' at the Lumar factory or are they kits put together by a tint shop?


A very large local Lumar distributor cuts these exclusively for us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! ([email protected])*

Make your Touareg cooler inside and out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clintjg (Apr 10, 2006)

Ordered this last year and a local tint shop installed it. Cut was perfect and you can only tell the difference between front and rear in certain lighting from certain angles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (clintjg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clintjg* »_Ordered this last year and a local tint shop installed it. Cut was perfect and you can only tell the difference between front and rear in certain lighting from certain angles.

Thanks for the feedback! Good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In stock, ready to ship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pito3 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just ordered mine. It's getting too hot down here, need all the help I can get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (pito3)*

Fresh batch in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bad_monkey_racing (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here's a really bad rainy day pic.








The tint matches great, and the installer said it was really good quality.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (bad_monkey_racing)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## touareghomosapien (May 19, 2007)

in texas the legal limit is 30% and on the website it says it is 35%....does anyone have any idea what the tint percentage is on the rear windows for the 2008 v6 touareg


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (touareghomosapien)*

rear privacy glass is probably in the 20-25% range


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

What is a reasonable price have an installer put this on? I am her tempted to order a set for my two cars. Does it require them to take the door apart at all?


----------



## barrijm (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

I had mine installed about a month ago. Pap was quick to ship, and the tint looks great-the installer was very impressed with the color match. 
They wont have to take the door apart.Go somewhere else if they want to do that.
The install charges can vary from place to place. I paid $40 to have mine installed.
I recommend this for everyone with an egg. It makes a tremendous difference in the inside temp during hot summer days, and it looks badass.
Thanks Scott/PAP!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (barrijm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barrijm* »_I had mine installed about a month ago. Pap was quick to ship, and the tint looks great-the installer was very impressed with the color match. 
They wont have to take the door apart.Go somewhere else if they want to do that.
The install charges can vary from place to place. I paid $40 to have mine installed.
I recommend this for everyone with an egg. It makes a tremendous difference in the inside temp during hot summer days, and it looks badass.
Thanks Scott/PAP!









Thank you very much for the kind words! 
Like was already noted, the door does not have to be disassembled. It should take an experienced installer less than 1/2-hour to install our kit. 
And the color match is dead on! The tint manufacturer (Llumar) developed this particular shade to be a perfect match for the dark green glass used in the Touareg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (barrijm)*

I ordered a set tonight. Now I just need to find a place that will install it when it arrives










_Quote, originally posted by *barrijm* »_I had mine installed about a month ago. Pap was quick to ship, and the tint looks great-the installer was very impressed with the color match. 
They wont have to take the door apart.Go somewhere else if they want to do that.
The install charges can vary from place to place. I paid $40 to have mine installed.
I recommend this for everyone with an egg. It makes a tremendous difference in the inside temp during hot summer days, and it looks badass.
Thanks Scott/PAP!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Cool!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Beat the heat!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

YES this is film is a perfect match but NOT A PERFECT FIT. 
I bought this film 2 weeks ago. I had it installed at a high end window tint shop. They are great guys and know their stuff. The owner was a little hesitant of what results he would get out of it because of his past experiences with some of these kits. 
He showed me before he put it on that it wasn't going to match the window exactly. And he was right. It comes up a tad bit short on the top and a little short on one of the sides. There is no way to get the exact size because the film must be heated and shrunk when installing it correctly. 
With that being said, the overal results were ok. But I do have a few gaps at the top of the window. 
As the installer noted and I now understand, you are better off have a roll of this tint so that the tint installer can do his job and custom fit it to the windows of your car. These guys are good at what they do and can match the windows perfectly.
The pre-cut shape limits what they guys can do.


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Thanks for the feedback
I was thinking about this for a long time and it seems that many have had no issues with the pre-cut but I always wondered if maybe some are more critical about their tint installation than others.
It looks like the best way to go is to not buy pre-cut but to have a roll available to cut to size.
I am in Houston Texas and if anybody wants to share in a roll, I can get the store I have contacted to order one and we can do all the front windows together...I just have not done mine because I am still waiting to gather more people to share in a roll of film.


----------



## OrangeOkie (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: ** PAP-Parts: Matching Pre-Cut Window Tint Kits! (PAP-Parts.com)*


----------

